# Sticky  Make sure you follow the Site Guidelines when posting Videos



## FaeryBee

*This is to remind ALL members to comply with the site guidelines when posting links to Videos.

http://talkbudgies.com/rules.php

This also applies to ANIMATED videos.
Animated videos may not be "Real" but the rules still apply.

POSTING PHOTOS, VIDEOS AND LINKS SHOWING BIRDS IN UNSAFE CONDITIONS:

Please do not post anything with birds in potentially unsafe conditions.

While opinions differ on what is considered safe and unsafe for birds, we do not permit the posting of photos, videos or links to sites showing birds with natural predators, including other pets (e.g. dogs, cats etc.) or showing birds outdoors without a harness or without the protection of a secured cage.

Please do not post violence-related pictures or videos.

While we want to do what we can to help promote the well-being of animals in general (not just birds), we like to ensure that the content of Talk Budgies is as safe and friendly as possible to its members. Please do not post photos, videos or links to websites of animals being abused or attacked in a non-natural habitat as they can be upsetting to our members.

Posts containing photos, videos or links showing birds or other animals in unsafe conditions will be edited by staff (if it is possible to do so) or put into moderation so that they are hidden from view. Staff will then contact the poster.

If you see any posts containing any animal in an unsafe condition, please use the "Report Post" button so that staff is notified. *


----------

